# my blazer build



## Blazerbump03

Well, since iv been putting this off forever now im finally starting to build my enclosure for 12, 12" arc audio Kar-12 subwoofers all molded into the back of my truck and hopefully have everything finished for spring break nationals.










this thing, possibly the best thing ever invented , metra makes this specific one to cut perfect circles with your router.










about as many rings your gonna get out of a 4x8 sheet of mdf.










grinding all the nails off, no air grinder yet so the wheel works for now.










all 12 bottom rings cut out, i cut out 12 more rings with the same outside measurement and the speaker basket measurement to make them look recessed into the enclosure.


























check it out i made a sweet bongo .

this is as far as i got today, tomorrow ill take everything out of the back of my truck and start building the frame for everything and mounting my speaker rings.

ill keep pics posted over the next few weeks.


----------



## SittinOn3

:0


----------



## themerc

any pics of the trunk it's going in?


----------



## Blazerbump03

all these = going in here, i have roughly 23-25 cubes to work with to get the airspace in the shape that i want, it im mounting all the subs inverted to save a little on space, im gonna somewhere between 1.5-2 cubes per sub ported tuned around 32hz.


----------



## themerc

niiice... what are you going to power them with?


----------



## Blazerbump03

Either 3 jl audio 1000/1 amplifiers, or 3 arc audio "foose series" fd 1200.1 amps, most likely the arc amps to keep everything with the same feel.


----------



## themerc

can't wait to see this... be sure to put up pics of the build


----------



## Blazerbump03

will do, going to finish rabbiting my mdf rings to make a groove to stple my fleece into right now


----------



## Blazerbump03

Ok, exhausted now, iv framed out most of the floor to save time later on molding the bottom shape with glass. Trying to mount these rings is killing me lol, way harder then i expected to stay still to nail them in place. i think im done for the day but ill start prepping the floor and panels tomorrow sometime.
ill post pics later photobucket isn't wanting to work now


----------



## BigLinc

www.tinypic.com


----------



## 1ofaknd

just use the layitlow image uploader


----------



## Blazerbump03

nice edge to staple my fleece into and keep everything nice and level.









best sized pack ever made.. 5 yards by like 48 inches wide.









just getting started, didnt take a pic at the end of the day but i made a good amount of progress.


----------



## 727Lowrider

:0 keep em comin


----------



## Blazerbump03

dredful preping, im sure there is an easier way but this will do.

















today i got to thinking about how exactly im going to get this mold out of the truck... and then back in after i stretch my flece and what not... 

also picked up some lowering springs and blocks, so ill fit that in the schedual this week somehow but enough for tonight.


----------



## Blazerbump03

this is sort of the look in going for,only less tacky...lol at least how the subs are positioned. i think im gonna do 4 rows of 3 subs, the amps flushed behind the tailgate, and the port center between the front seats.


----------



## Brahma Brian

I'd wait on the lowering until the system is in if I were you...


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03+Mar 10 2007, 08:00 PM~7452158-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check it out i made a sweet bongo .
> 
> this is as far as i got today, tomorrow ill take everything out of the back of my truck and start building the frame for everything and mounting my speaker rings.
> 
> ill keep pics posted over the next few weeks.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bass tube!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> nice
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Brahma Brian_@Mar 12 2007, 07:19 PM~7464500
> *I'd wait on the lowering until the system is in if I were you...
> *


agreed




looks like its gonna turn out badazz, can't wait to see more build


----------



## Airborne

I can't see the pics.


----------



## Blazerbump03

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 12 2007, 09:19 PM~7464500
> *I'd wait on the lowering until the system is in if I were you...
> *


ya your probably right, im just in a mad rush to get everything finished before the 23rd so im trying to cram all this work into a way to short ammount of time.


----------



## furburger

are you using a double baffle?


----------



## Blazerbump03

Im just building a giant ported enclosure? not an infinant baffle or anything fancy or a double baffle, even though iv never heard of a double baffle enclosure.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Mar 13 2007, 03:36 PM~7470007
> *Im just building a giant ported enclosure? not an infinant baffle or anything fancy or a double baffle, even though iv never heard of a double baffle enclosure.
> *


He was probably referring to something being two layers thick. Maybe the fact you were using two rings per sub had him confused


----------



## Blazerbump03

made a temperory piece to get the glass to make a wall about 2 inches from the tailgate so i can mount a tv or somethng in there.

finally almost done :biggrin: 

























last little bit to be preped.









will finish it up tomorrow night after i get off work, gone through 4 full rolls of tape now just needs the little bit more then covered with tin foil.then ready for glassin.


----------



## 1ofaknd

If i were you, I would put MDF is as many places as i could before glassing.

All the flat areas, will save you a ton of material if you put some mdf there first before making the mold.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 14 2007, 01:07 AM~7473663
> *If i were you, I would put MDF is as many places as i could before glassing.
> 
> All the flat areas, will save you a ton of material if you put some mdf there first before making the mold.
> *


it will add a ton of rigidity to the enclosure :thumbsup: 

or do a layer of glass then some mdf then finish off the glassin'


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

make sure you saturate the mdf really well and and add it to the enclosure while the first layer of glass is still wet


----------



## Blazerbump03

Ok, its getting close to midnight but i finished tin foiling everything and even in the dark after sitting in there a while its like a chevy bake oven or something. left the camera at work so ill post the pics tomorrow and ya i was defiantly gonna reinforce this thing with wood every where possible, i picked up 5 sheets of wood when i picked up the mdf for the speaker rings just for that


----------



## Blazerbump03

finished taping up all the areas i needed to cover and put a layer of tin foil over everything to 










and i still managed to throw on the rear blocks with help of a buddy at work... who... pretty much did all the work there but thats besides the point.

found a marine supply shop about 20 minnutes away that can sell me a gallon of mekp and all the resin ill need for an awesome price.


----------



## themerc

I'm curious, how much does it usually cost to build a fiberglass enclosure (say 2-4 subs)?


----------



## Blazerbump03

Depending greatly on the size of the box and the place where you get your supplies from, it could be anywhere between 100 - and 400 dollars. say if you bought the 10 dollar patch kits at home depot you would run up fast, i happened to get my fiberglass matt from metra for about 25 dollars for a 5 yard roll about 48iches wide. and im getting all the resin and hardener from a fiberglass repair shop in town.


----------



## themerc

Ah, what supplies do you need?


----------



## Blazerbump03

you would basically just need an large amount of fiberglass matte or sheeting and enough resin to coat it. You can use fleece, wood, plastic anything essentially to create a rough shape and enough reinforcing material whether its wood whatever you decide to use to strengthen it. 

Once you play around and try a few small projects you'll notice the hardest part is the prep work and getting the technique down. After that it gets a lot easier.


----------



## Blazerbump03

Just finished laying down most of the first layer of glass, iv already used about a gallon of resin lol and it finally kicked in how expensive this builds gonna be no worries.

heres the materials i used 








(the little pack of fiberglass was an extra pack i had left over from something or other, and i used to cover where the tailgate is) the giant 5 yard pack covered everythiing else and has about half the piece left.


















i used the super 77 to get the matte just to tack to the foil long enough to get some resin over it before it slid off.

ill finish up the 2nd layer tomorrow morning, and figure out how im going to remove this mold from my truck.

once its out i can cut down the edges to where i want it to seem with the sides and start re-enforcing all the sides with mdf and more fiberglass matte.

once its nice and solid i can somehow get it back into the truck and start mounting my mdf rings and go from there.


----------



## 1ofaknd

bondo resin :thumbsdown:


----------



## Blazerbump03

i dont really prefer any bondo products, but its what is readily available here the closest marine place is about a 45 minute drive that would sell me gallons at a time. So i can settle and you'll get over it eventually lol.


----------



## 1ofaknd

http://www.uscomposites.com/


----------



## 727Lowrider

any new pics?


----------



## Blazerbump03

Im getin there, i havent done much in the last week or so because i was in daytona at spring break nationals, but i did manage to get the mold out and cut it down to size. Today i did order 2 kinetik khc2400 batteries (2600 cca's each) and an khc 800 for under the hood to replace my 1400 because its to large to fit properly. Im really waiting on a buddy from another shop to get ahold of the arc audio amps i need before i start doing to much more.

This weekend im gonna hopefully knock out a lot more work and get all my rings mounted and figure exactly how im gonna get this entire thing in and out of the truck.


----------



## creepin cutty

us composites has everything but one problem...its pretty damn expensive compared to what u can pay if u go 2 a boat place...


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Mar 15 2007, 07:32 PM~7486000
> *you would basically just need an large amount of fiberglass matte or sheeting and enough resin to coat it. You can use fleece, wood, plastic anything essentially to create a rough shape and enough reinforcing material whether its wood whatever you decide to use to strengthen it.
> 
> Once you play around and try a few small projects you'll notice the hardest part is the prep work and getting the technique down. After that it gets a lot easier.
> *


lowes sells resin by the gallon and its not bondo brand


----------



## creepin cutty

i pay $11 a gallon and i think baot yard stuff is a million times better than lowes homedepot or autoparts....also i pay 2.50 a yard for chopped matt...
try to find a boat yard...it'll be ur best bet


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Mar 29 2007, 08:21 AM~7575409
> *lowes sells resin by the gallon and its not bondo brand
> *


they carry bondo brand, and elmers that i've seen, neither of which are worth a damn, lol


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 29 2007, 04:11 PM~7578182
> *they carry bondo brand, and elmers that i've seen, neither of which are worth a damn, lol
> *


i think it was the elmers brand we used, seemed fine to me, whats wrong with it?


----------



## creepin cutty

too expensive and they flex....


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Mar 29 2007, 06:59 PM~7579222
> *too expensive and they flex....
> *



ill remember that for when i do a full fiberglass enclosure, we just used it on the insides of some boxes to round out the hard edges and the port for better air flow


----------



## DYABLITO

WHERES THE PICS


----------



## creepin cutty

x10


----------



## Blazerbump03

I haven't died or given up yet lol, iv been swamped at work the last week or so but i set aside the whole weekend to work on nothing but this enclosure.

I ordered 3 arc audio foose FD1200.1 amps for the subs, a arc audio foose FD4150 and 4 sets of foose series component speakers from babb audio in sebring florida they should arrive around Wednesday.

After i got home tonight i upgraded all the main factory power and ground wires with 4 awg tsunami wire (alt to batt, batt grounds, power to main fuse box etc) and theres a run of zero guage to a distro block to run my whatever extras off of like compressor for horns and maby a power inverter for something else.

So everything for the music part has been bought and is on the way, the only things ihave left i have 2 kinetik 2400 batteries on backorder and a 230 amp alt comin from stinger.

then theres nothing left but to finish what i started so plenty of pics commin this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03

new under hood battery, 950cca's in a tiny package.


----------



## silver64

lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## themerc

You have a pic of the whole engine bay?


----------



## Blazerbump03

Finally!! as of Friday all my amps and components have arrived "courtesy of babb audio, Sebring Florida (obvious plug lol)" and they're pretty slick looking.


















both the 1200.1 and the 4150x4 are the same size and they have a removable piece in the amp that slides out for a larger piece to fit into the end caps to make it look that that much nicer in the install.










i changed my mind and went with the little more expensive componant sets, but i do think it will pay off in the end.










im thinking about painting the outer ring to match the outside of my truck when i have it painted but im gonn wait and see how it looks once they are in the door.

Next weekend, doors should be finished pics should be up and 5 gallons of resin should be on the way from us composites,


----------



## degre576

cant wait to see the final product homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305

FUCKIN MAD PROPZ ON THE BUILD UP


----------



## impala_631

lots of hard work and cash,but it will be worth it when its all done!!


----------



## warrantykiller04

lets see some more pics of that fiberglass work :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03

Doors = started










prepped with just tape, i didn't use a second layer of foil just because a little resin on the uncleaned plastic shouldn't stick, and they are going to be covered with crush velvet anyway.









2 layers is pretty strong, going to put a little duraglass over the top to give it just a tiny bit more strength.










rough idea of where the woofers will be, the little groove on the right is where i think im gonna mount my crossovers.

should have woofers, tweets, and crossovers mounted by the end of tomorrow


----------



## themerc

Looks sick, keep it up man!


----------



## Blazerbump03

this part always seems to suck the most 









Pure magic in a bottle.. probably the best time saving thing EVER created for this type of stuff.









VIOLA!! they came out pretty good i think









this is how im gonna lay everything out on the door.










and they fit perfect in the cab, not in the way of my legs and angled just a little bit upwards.

















... and since iv pretty much been doing everything on impulse im gonna find some time at work to put these on since i sold the last set because they were to large after i lowered the rear :biggrin:

and with out really noticing it until it was to late, I'm going to have to get a power window kit, if any one can give me some insight on how exactly they are installed mainly just the motor it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigLinc

just get all the pieces out of a blazer with power windows


----------



## Psycho631

Lookin Real Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 30 2007, 01:05 AM~7800752
> *just get all the pieces out of a blazer with power windows
> *


x2


----------



## impala_631

now for the fun part, sanding forever


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 29 2007, 03:11 PM~7578182
> *they carry bondo brand, and elmers that i've seen, neither of which are worth a damn, lol
> *



elmers SUCK BALLS... i'll never buy their resin again


----------



## 727Lowrider

whats the sub box lookin like? you havnt given us any updated pics on that...


----------



## BigLinc

i think those are the updated pics


----------



## Blazerbump03

the main box is on hold for a little bit while i focus on my door panels, amp racks and electrical upgrades. i dont want to rush the box because i know if i do im never going to be happy with it. nevertheless it will get done and it will jam


----------



## thuglifeballin

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Apr 7 2007, 06:26 PM~7640139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new under hood battery, 950cca's in a tiny package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn are you running your ride and that system off that small lil lawn mower battery?!!! :biggrin: where can i buy one of those? :0


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by thuglifeballin_@May 4 2007, 01:55 AM~7831862
> *damn are you running your ride and that system off that small lil lawn mower battery?!!! :biggrin: where can i buy one of those? :0
> *


ebay


----------



## B DOG

??????????


----------



## mozzywozzy

LOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BUT ENNY MORE PICS YET


----------



## Blazerbump03

Finally got em 









2 2400's and a 1400 in the rear to power everything.









Just have to router out the window, going to put plexi behind it and backlight it with blue l.e.d's, my buddy is going to etch the kinetik logo in the plexi for me.










Started to make my cross over mounts, just a pieceof 1/4" mdf on the bottom and an outer ring of 1/2" mdf on top with body filler to give it a round slope down into the door once its covered with fabric.. and again i just started them so iam aware of all the pits and uneven spots.


----------



## themerc

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blazerbump03

Ya, sorry its been taking so long i had a bit of an emergency. All of the tape i used to mask my upholstery, the tacky glue stuff on the back of the tape came off and stuck all over all my material. So it was an uphill battle trying to get it off with out damaging anything.


----------



## Airborne

What kind of tape was it?


----------



## Blazerbump03

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 23 2007, 09:59 PM~7966292
> *What kind of tape was it?
> *


Dont remember.. i do think it was 3m painters tape, not the blue but the white. i had a contractors pack of 5 rolls so i used that. I really just think it was the florida heat that did it more then anything.


----------



## themerc

Probably... so what equiptment are you using again?


----------



## Blazerbump03

(3) Arc/Foose audio 1200.1's, (1) Arc/Foose 150x4, (12) 12" Arc Kar-12 subwoofers, and (4) sets of Arc/Foose fd series 6 1/2 component sets.

All kinetik power cells to keep everything running, and a stinger 230 amp alternator which hasnt been ordered yet.

All Tsunami power wiring and monster cable speaker wiring since we use it at my shop by the 1000 feet rolls.

i think im going to sell my pioneer avic-n2 and get a D3 or a Z2 because i like there style better then the flip out and im gonna get rid of my cheesy warlock alarm and get a nicer viper with 2 way and remote start.


----------



## themerc

Damn that's sick. I wish I worked at a shop and could get discounts... the closest shop is 35-45 minutes away.


----------



## Blazerbump03

Ya it is definatly a perk of the job :biggrin: it still is funny to me though that a friend of mine at another shop "bosses rival" lol is the one who hooked me up with the arc stuff since we cant get it at my shop.


----------



## themerc

Wow, so what kind of discounts do you get, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Blazerbump03

good ones  lol


----------



## themerc

Bastard. lol


----------



## Blazerbump03

pretty much done with this panel, made my other cross over piece and sanded them most of the way down, test fit everything and im happy with the layout so far.

Can you all see it coming together now :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03

got both panels framed out









fleeced

















i haven't glued the fleece to the back of my mold yet so its not as tight as it should be i just had to see what its gonna look like.

its a little rough considering i dont really have the best stapler for this but i didn't want to have to go out and buy one just to get this finished.


----------



## superdodge2196

any updates?


----------



## themerc

updates?


----------



## mozzywozzy

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@May 28 2007, 11:47 AM~7993266
> *any updates?
> *



X2


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by mozzywozzy_@Jun 15 2007, 08:19 PM~8113473
> *X2
> *



is that a impala fast back in your avy ?


----------



## Blazerbump03

Sorry i haven't updated anything in a while guys i had to take on a project at work for a fiberglass box for a navigator and it took a good few days or so to get done and iv been super busy but i did manage to get my doors pieces finished and sanded down to where they will be fine once covered, they are wired up and in my truck and sound great :biggrin: 

I also got my new train horns and compressor/tank in and mounted its omegas triple trumpet setup that is detachable.

i ordered my power window and switch kit from spal today it should be here tomorrow and i should have it installed by the weekend hopefully, and ill start on the headliner pod for another set of components. 

If its in stock im gonna order a spool of elite series tsunami 1/0 power and ground wire so i can wire up my rear batteries. 

Ill try to post the pics of my door panels tomorrow and pics of whatever else i took pictures of during the last few weeks.


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 16 2007, 04:19 PM~8117155
> *is that a impala fast back in your avy ?
> *


looks to be a malibu


----------



## Blazerbump03

right door









left door

















fuzzy picture of train horns









baby tank and compressor that to run the horns off of until I get my tanks for my air ride setup.









Got my new SPAL window kit today, i spent a few extra dollars and got the deluxe kit with a better motors and the illuminated switch kit, to save some time i got all the connectors on and twisted and taped up all the spaghetti wiring.


----------



## BigLinc

u buy the train horns as a kit or piece it together? where did u get it


----------



## Blazerbump03

well i bought the horns from a distributer at my shop, but you can get a kit from hornblasters.com and it just comes in a 1 piece and you can separate the horns and mount them.


----------



## BigLinc

they`re prices are steep, i can piece a kit together cheaper i think, thanks for the link though, been wanted to put horns on my F150 for a while now


----------



## Blazerbump03

today i got the window motors mounted, the wiring ran and the switches mounted... then it decided to rain 

(any one that lives in Florida knows how hard it is to get anything done in summer whether)


















this was the side project i took on to make a few extra bucks, it was for a guy that i work with.









































right below the center theater amp hes having a plaque made and it will take about a month of so before his upholstery man can cover the box in leather to match his truck.

this is for you all who were wondering about the neighbors car.


----------



## Sporty

umm, how come you didnt go for a symetrical look with the enclosure... the right sub is about a foot from the endge and the left sub is about a couple inches from the edge


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 25 2007, 09:41 PM~8175357
> *umm, how come you didnt go for a symetrical look with the enclosure... the right sub is about a foot from the endge and the left sub is about a couple inches from the edge
> *


Looks like it's all centered with the truck, but the left side plastic crap on the truck sticks out farther. looks pretty odd like it is, lol


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 25 2007, 09:43 PM~8175368
> *Looks like it's all centered with the truck, but the left side plastic crap on the truck sticks out farther. looks pretty odd like it is, lol
> *


gotcha


----------



## Blazerbump03

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 25 2007, 10:47 PM~8175400
> *gotcha
> *


Hes right, i didnt frame the box out but the guy that did lines everything up with his headrests, there is a gay plastic edge that sticks way out that he didnt want to cut out.


----------



## BigLinc

updates


----------



## Blazerbump03

OKAYY time for updates finally, i left my job at the shop i was working to pursue a better job opportunity so i haven't had much free time but heres what i have gotten accomplished.

i got my new stinger alternator in a few weeks ago and finally got it on this weekend (direct bolt on was a completly false statement)
















i just have to go back and redo all the power cables under the hood with zero gauge.

i think i went a little overkill but i ordered 80 feet total of stinger power and ground wire but im sure ill have enough 

i do think its in the stinger premium line if i remember right.









i wanted my other 2 componant sets to be on the headliner in a kind of rounded shape like this.









i layed out the speakers and drew a template, made a mold of the shape and cut it to size, cut out some 6.5" rings for my mids and fleeced it.










































my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard

























thats what i got done this weekend, it was a nightmare trying to find the new size serpentine belt i needed, they were either to tight and would rub on my tensioner or to loose and slipped like crazy. The next day i get off im gonna mount the speaker pod to the cross supports in my truck and mold in the seems with some bodyfiller.


....untill then this is all the updates so far.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

:cheesy:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WhitePapi2006

TTT


----------



## 79 cutty

so if you dont mind me asking...with the weight of those 4 mids how are you going to attach that to the ceiling of your blazer? Just curious! :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Aug 14 2007, 07:18 PM~8553897-->
> 
> 
> 
> so if you dont mind me asking...with the weight of those 4 mids how are you going to attach that to the ceiling of your blazer? Just curious!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Blazerbump03_@Aug 11 2007, 07:39 PM~8530444
> *The next day i get off im gonna mount the speaker pod to the cross supports in my truck and mold in the seems  with some bodyfiller.
> ....untill then this is all the updates so far.
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 14 2007, 04:24 PM~8553946
> *
> *


yeah i saw that....but wondering if he was going to screw it in there....or what he planned on mounting it with!


----------



## Blazerbump03

most likely, since its what i have on hand is take like a 3/4 inch piece of mfd and screw it into the 2 middle cross supports so i use the cross beam in the front to screw my pod into from the inside and i can still use small screws into the wood for the back of the pod.... at least thats my best idea for now but ill see what i can come up with.


----------



## Topox3

Damn homie, you're going out in a "Blaze of Glory."


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Aug 14 2007, 05:22 PM~8554321
> *most likely, since its what i have on hand is take like a 3/4 inch piece of mfd and screw it into the 2 middle cross supports so i use the cross beam in the front to screw my pod into from the inside and i can still use small screws into the wood for the back of the pod.... at least thats my best idea for now but ill see what i can come up with.
> *


Right on.....was just curious how you would fully support that weight! Looks good though! Good luck with it! :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03

Started framing out my enclosure with 3/4 mdf yesterday so its actually looking like something finally. Its a little smaller then the first idea but i think it will do just as fine.

(for those of you that have seen the thread from the beginning scratch the entire rear mold idea it just wasn't working out lol)


























*Note* Get a second person to help move something of that size to avoid hurting back....


----------



## 79 cutty

so how many cubes is that enclosure going to be now that it isn't going to be completley molded?


----------



## Blazerbump03

did a rough measurement and i should still have around 2.5cu ft per speaker roughly once the extra space is added on top for the subs to raise out of the box (if that makes sense) but i think this will work out a little better this way, the huge tub was way to big.

*if any one is into tech specs this is what i came up with*

This new enclosure with around 2.5cuft/sub will give a fairly accurate QTC of 1.109 , a -3DB roll off of 29.04 and an FC of 38.50 so its looking like that low bass i like (around 27-38z) is going to be in my favor :biggrin:

*edited for sporty*


----------



## Sporty

i thought low ment 27  uffin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Blazerbump03

I got all but one ring mounted today, (unpredictable Florida rain) im not sure if this is going to be exactly how there all gonna be placed i wanna throw some fleece over it to see if its gonna look ok first.

















One more is going in the center of the top 2
















its hard to see but i put most of the subs in to get a feel of the placement some are still in the plastic bags.

i kind of like them all recessed in the box, but it it doesn't look to busy i might invert some or all of them.








it does look awesome out the rear window...


----------



## superdodge2196

its coming along, thats one hell of a project.


----------



## Blazerbump03

so..so true

next day off ill work out the amp rack (its gonna be a really tight spot since the amps are pretty big) but im gonna slot them one behind and about half above another right behind where the seats split. Once thats finished i can start designing a center console with more cup holders :biggrin:


----------



## PlayWitIt

Wow, that's awesome.

That part you are talking about on the first page is just the little adapter for making the circles? Or is it a whole saw and whatnot?


----------



## BigLinc

fuckin nice

invert the center ones and recess the outers


----------



## Blazerbump03

> _Originally posted by PlayWitIt_@Aug 27 2007, 01:25 AM~8647632
> *Wow, that's awesome.
> 
> That part you are talking about on the first page is just the little adapter for making the circles? Or is it a whole saw and whatnot?
> *











this is the piece for making perfect circles (the one i have only its white) you can get it here you just take the template from your plunge router and drill the holes accordingly and it screws right on.
http://theinstallbay.com/product_individual.php?id=1825

BUT its expensive.. compared to like the jasper one and some other ones that do the same thing for a lot less.


----------



## PlayWitIt

Alright man, thanks alot.


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@May 23 2007, 08:04 PM~7966741
> *good ones   lol
> *


 :biggrin: lol..i cant wait to see and hear it finished.


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Apr 22 2007, 07:56 PM~7750160
> *Finally!! as of Friday all my amps and components have arrived "courtesy of babb audio, Sebring Florida (obvious plug lol)" and they're pretty slick looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both the 1200.1 and the 4150x4 are the same size and they have a removable piece in the amp that slides out for a larger piece to fit into the end caps to make it look that that much nicer in the install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i changed my mind and went with the little more expensive componant sets, but i do think it will pay off in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im thinking about painting the outer ring to match the outside of my truck when i have it painted but im gonn wait and see how it looks once they are in the door.
> 
> Next weekend, doors should be finished pics should be up and 5 gallons of resin should be on the way from us composites,
> *


thanks for the props :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03

New stapler came from amazon.com only like 85 bucks and its amazing "its the porter cable US58" for those who care, and just as good as the 250 dollar one i almost got from the install bay.









its almost midnight now and my neighbors probably hate be but i got most of the top fleeced after i got off work tonight, and I'm liking how its coming out so far


































will do some more tomorrow :biggrin: hopefully ill have the whole amp rack figured out as well.


----------



## Blazerbump03

just so everyone knows the back part hasn't been stapled yet but ill wrap that up tomorrow.


----------



## C-Bass

Looks cool with the light

Keep up the good work


----------



## Blazerbump03

resin =D


























amp rack still isn't ready... =\


----------



## ROBERTO G

you have space in both sides of the speaker "box" whats goin in there


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

that shit is insane! I never would of thought of the headliner, came straight out sick!!


----------



## Blazerbump03

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 17 2007, 08:11 PM~8811313
> *you have space in both sides of the speaker "box" whats goin in there
> *


2 kinetik hc 2400 batteries, air tanks for air suspension, and a tire iron and jack with my triple a card taped to it :biggrin: , once the box has been sanded and prepped for paint im gonna make flush panels from the box to the side panels so it all flows together and looks as seamless as possible.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

what color do you have inmind for this thing?
rims or wires?


----------



## Blazerbump03

interior is going to be all blue crush velvet with silver crush accents, the outside im gonna do either a deep almost midnight blue, or a blue/silver split to keep everything uniform and im having the box painted to match the interior and doing crush on the flush panels around the enclosure.

most likely a good looking set of 18 or 20" 5 spoke somethings, i had a set of 20" deep dish spokes and im not the greatest at keeping them cleaned. What ever i go with it isnt going to be something gaudy or tacky " no spinners, floaters or crazy light up pattern wheels.


----------



## king-918

updates?


----------



## themerc

This is coming out sick. Great work man.


----------



## 87 fleet

any updates ?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 87 fleet_@Oct 16 2007, 08:35 AM~9013053
> *any updates ?
> *


x2


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

thats alsome!!!!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631

koo


----------



## BiG GiO

:0 dam that shit is suck dogg! mad props!


----------



## WhitePapi2006

TTT


----------



## 87 fleet

> _Originally posted by 87 fleet_@Oct 16 2007, 09:35 AM~9013053
> *any updates ?
> *


?


----------



## dj hearse

since he moved to daytona i havnt heard anything either...


----------



## Blazerbump03

Alrighty then, i havent abandoned this whole ordeal iv just been pretty broke and super consumed with working to live. Anyway i have made some progress.

1. decided to port my box since there was just barely enough space between the front seats to fit the port which was about 2.25 cf tuned as closely as i could to 30hz.

***this is the mock up that i made with cardboard to make sure everything would fit.***










2. Wired and mounted the pod for 2 componant sets on the headliner just need to mold in the sides and cover it. 

3. Started wiring the extra kinetik batteries (being held up due to lack of circuit breakers...rick...*cough*) waiting to order.

4. Started welding battery trays for extra batteries .

and

5. almost have my amp racks made and proped up, they are to the sides of the port vertical and 1 amp in front of the other floating. very nize =D.

Ill post pictures as soon as i can find my battery charger for my camera.


----------



## Hound Dawg

Sweet Blazer!


----------



## dj hearse

man i really tried to get them circuit breakers...no 300's just 250's.... :uh:


----------



## Blazerbump03

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@May 2 2008, 10:46 PM~10563832
> *man i really tried to get them circuit breakers...no 300's just 250's.... :uh:
> *


lol man dont worry about it, i ended up findin some online last night for about the same price so i went ahead and ordered them.


----------



## Blazerbump03




----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good. 

You adding any other bracing to the box other then glassing it?


----------



## Blazerbump03

ya gonna add a few more of the wood boards throughout the box when i get to the point where im glassing the inside. The box is already incredibly strong its to the point where i can barely move it by myself so im not worried about it not being strong enough. :biggrin:

Next paycheck i should be able to order a 5 gallon drum of resin from us composites, there only about an hour away so i can go pick it up and save 75 dollars of shipping, im gonna try what steve meade did on some work i saw mixing in some black pigment with the resin to get rid of the ugly brown color and make the inside of the box dark.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@May 5 2008, 10:40 AM~10578932
> *ya gonna add a few more of the wood boards throughout the box when i get to the point where im glassing the inside. The box is already incredibly strong its to the point where i can barely move it by myself so im not worried about it not being strong enough.  :biggrin:
> 
> Next paycheck i should be able to order a 5 gallon drum of resin from us composites, there only about an hour away so i can go pick it up and save 75 dollars of shipping, im gonna try what steve meade did on some work i saw mixing in some black pigment with the resin to get rid of the ugly brown color and make the inside of the box dark.
> *


Yeah I liked that idea as well....and his 45-ing the corners with resin....I always used to cut little strips of wood to do that....but I have found the resin is much quicker/easier. :biggrin: 

Looking good though....you should post up some progress pics of the part mounted on your headliner and such!


----------



## dj hearse

yea..bring that bitch back to sebring and finish it... :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03

Muh bad, i thought i already posted the pics.


----------



## 79 cutty

Pretty sure I wouldn't want to sit in it with those right behind my head like that....but looks dam good!


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 7 2008, 07:28 AM~10596919
> *Pretty sure I wouldn't want to sit in it with those right behind my head like that....but looks dam good!
> *


agreed!

Will make a nice show truck though... I wouldnt have put them up there but for a tailgate/show style system.. it's gonna be cool


----------



## Blazerbump03

The pics actually make them look a little closer then they really are, there a little closes but about as far away as the tweeters in the driver door panel are, and of corse everyone can tell im not going for a fancy hidden molded in theme.

It actually sort of started as a joke, sort of a i have this much money to spend lets fill it with as much stuff as possible and afte thinking of 10000 different ideas and layouts i decided to buy less, but higher quality products and still get an over the top show offy vehicle thats super loud, a good kind of loud, not the lets buy 50 4inch metal super bullet tweeters from the flea market loud.... so im still getting exactly what i want exactly how i want it. :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@May 7 2008, 04:04 PM~10601342
> *The pics actually make them look a little closer then they really are, there a little closes but about as far away as the tweeters in the driver door panel are, and of corse everyone can tell im not going for a fancy hidden molded in theme.
> 
> It actually sort of started as a joke, sort of a i have this much money to spend lets fill it with as much stuff as possible and afte thinking of 10000 different ideas and layouts i decided to buy less, but higher quality products and still get an over the top show offy vehicle thats super loud, a good kind of loud, not the lets buy 50 4inch metal super bullet tweeters from the flea market loud.... so im still getting exactly what i want exactly how i want it.  :biggrin:
> *


only reason we do it homie!


----------



## Blazerbump03

I pretty much have the enclosure ready to finish fleecing the front and start glassing =D.

i rounded over a few things and the port since i forgot to do it in the beginning, i used a trim router i got from harbor freight for 20 bucks since its way easier to move around. the only problem i had with it was it wouldn't take a couple full size router bits but i fixed that.


























Got my circuit breakers from millionbuy.com they were only like 8 bucks or so, all the shops around here seriously wanted like 45-60 each so that definatly wasnt going to happen.



























i made 2 mirrored platform battery boxes for both sides of the floor i only had time to mount one and mount 4 of the circuit breakers to it.










i made a box to hold the small battery under the hood and hit it with some of that rubbery undercoating but it was just to big to let the hood close so after a few hours of battling to make fitments i gave up on that.


----------



## Blazerbump03

forgot i also went back and redid the 3 factory grounds to the front battery from 4awg to the 1/OT it doesn't feel like i got much done today but most of the time went to sodering all the 1/OT terminals it was almost impossible with all the crazy wind today.


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good. $8 for a circuit breaker is a sweet deal!


----------



## Blazerbump03

Alrighty been a little busy lately and sidetracked with another side project but i managed to get my ceiling pod molded flush to the headliner and grinned out the tweeter holes so they sit a little more flush.


















i decided to mount my crossovers in a different spot on the ceiling panel where the rear dome light is, im going to mount them under the panel and cut out the shape of the crossover so it looks molded in and hides all of the wiring. 











and i found a use for spot that held the piece of flimsy scissoring metal thing that i believe was supposed to be a jack.










its a sho-me 6 outlet strobe pack that i salvaged out of a vehicle i had to strip at work, was under a few inches of water but i was able to open it up and clean alll the gunk out and repair a few traces on the circuit board. i believe its a 90 watt power supply but its all good because its a freebiee :biggrin:

i also managed to salvage and repair an extremely overpriced piece whelen power supply/ pa/siren controller with matching whelen siren speaker.


























the siren speaker is seriously loud and tiny its about 6"6"3 i fit it behind my grille you cant really see it or really see the strobe bulbs through the headlight but they are there.









the side project thats been distracting me










in the works of hiding a 3.5 liter air tank, small compressor and fire truck air horn from grover their stuttertone model.


























redid the seat with the leftover carbon fiber vinyl i had from doing my toolbox thing

also taking off everything that doesn't need to be there =D and getting rid of all the incandescent light bulbs and replacing them with flushed leds, so as soon as i finish this thing its probably going on ebay.

 should have the crossovers done this weekend, so untill then ..


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good man.


----------



## Sporty

yeh.. I'm ready to see this thing done! good project you got here man..


----------



## 79 cutty

Updates???


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 16 2008, 11:27 AM~10880122
> *Updates???
> *


yea shea..whats going on????


----------



## Blazerbump03

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jun 17 2008, 12:18 AM~10885036
> *yea shea..whats going on????
> *



Not to much mayne,  im getin little bits here and there finished it keeps raining like crazy up here so the last few weeks have been crappy for doing anything. 

I managed to get the strobe kit hooked up and seperated the front and rear strobes with the police controller, i got another freebie strobe power supply at work so im gonna put 4 more strobes on it eventually, i got the windows tinted up nice and darkly. Im just waiting to take a day off to run down to sarasota and pick up a bucket of resin to finish the enclosure.

I got 3 tickets in orlando :uh: state trooper so 1 put roughly a 200 dollar hole in my pocket plus 2 other 75 dollar tickets that can be easily dismissed so its going to cost even more to take it to court so money is a little thin at the moment.

Either way as soon as i can pick up the resin ill post the progress :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty

wow, what's up with the tickets bro...


----------



## Blazerbump03

ya the guy nailed me for not having insurance papers or my registration slip on me, which was in the glove box, coinsidently the glove box wasnt in the car so it didnt help much.


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Jun 18 2008, 11:08 AM~10896257
> *ya the guy nailed me for not having insurance papers or my registration slip on me, which was in the glove box, coinsidently the glove box wasnt in the car so it didnt help much.
> *


damn.. that blows


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Jun 18 2008, 09:08 AM~10896257
> *ya the guy nailed me for not having insurance papers or my registration slip on me, which was in the glove box, coinsidently the glove box wasnt in the car so it didnt help much.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That sucks....but been there...had almost the same thing happen to me....fortunately here in Minnesota you just have to show up to the court house and prove you have insurance. :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 18 2008, 12:19 PM~10896332
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That sucks....but been there...had almost the same thing happen to me....fortunately here in Minnesota you just have to show up to the court house and prove you have insurance.  :biggrin:
> *


ya its the same thing here, but i still have to drive all the way out to orlando to do so, which goes another 15 dollars in gas and a few hours time during a work week that i wont get paid for. :uh:


----------



## Blazerbump03

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 18 2008, 12:19 PM~10896332
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That sucks....but been there...had almost the same thing happen to me....fortunately here in Minnesota you just have to show up to the court house and prove you have insurance.  :biggrin:
> *


ya its the same thing here, but i still have to drive all the way out to orlando to do so, which goes another 15 dollars in gas and a few hours time during a work week that i wont get paid for. :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

Always something isnt it?? :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse

get the blazer done for this show..come on!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03

you know im tryin, with the heat or the rain its almost impossible up here =\


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Aug 11 2008, 08:02 PM~11319480
> *you know im tryin, with the heat or the rain its almost impossible up here =\
> *


the same here too....


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

are those woofers going to share airspace and if so how does that work


----------



## Blazerbump03

3 subwoofer amps, 4 speakers on each amp, 1 is the master the other 2 are the slaves, you set the master amp to the settings you like and it bypasses the crossover settings on the 2 slaves and copies what the master is doing, all you hace to do is make sure with a voltmeter that all 3 amps are putting out the exact amount of power, if you dont they will sound terrible and fight and destroy themselves shortly


----------



## Blazerbump03

well the hurricane is over and its still pretty wet, my box soaked up some water so iv spent all weekend drying it out =\ at least iv got it about a foot off the ground now, its working slowly but since i was outside i finished fleecing the front and put some bondoglass around the speaker rings to fill in the gaps and smoothed them out.

im waiting on a quote for 5 gal of poly. resin and a 1gal of mekp from a marine shop in Sarasota that has amazing prices, so as soon as they get back to me ill go ahead and order it as long as the shipping isn't going to kill me.

Doesn't look like much but im getting there.

wetness










bondoglass









rough sand










todays progress


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blazerbump03

ordering 5 gallons of polyester resin tomorrow =D and a gallon of mekp. im eally tryin to get this thing playin at least for the show rick  , ill try and bring the bike and scooter to.


----------



## dj hearse

i know..you got alot going on..i really want to hear this thing and show everyone what arc audio can do!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Aug 25 2008, 10:51 PM~11437219
> *i know..you got alot going on..i really want to hear this thing and show everyone what arc audio can do!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ya and you can bring some banners and shirts and i can pretend im sponsored (i just need to alter some garage sale bowling trophies  ), and we can tell everyone else if they buy enough stuff they can be sponsored to! =D lol


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Aug 25 2008, 09:20 PM~11438328
> *:biggrin: ya and you can bring some banners and shirts and i can pretend im sponsored (i just need to alter some garage sale bowling trophies  ), and we can tell everyone else if they buy enough stuff they can be sponsored to! =D lol
> *


yes sir... :biggrin:


----------



## manueltrem

that shit right there is crazy


----------



## impala_631

hellz yea


----------



## Blazerbump03

MY RESIN SHIPPED MY RESIN SHIPPED :biggrin:






























buuuuuuuuuut...... theres another hurricane comming right at me so i probably wont get to glass the box and doors this weekend either ... :tears:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

do the box in the house i do alot of my work in the house so i can control humidity with the a/c nah just bullshitting im just lasy in the heat lol albuquerque nm desert lol


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Sep 2 2008, 04:17 PM~11499090
> *do the box in the house i do alot of my work in the house so i can control humidity with the a/c  nah just bullshitting im just lasy in the heat lol albuquerque nm desert lol
> *


i was gonna say "are you serious?".. i couldnt imagine lighting up my house with freakin resin lol never get that smell out


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

lol nah just messing around


----------



## Blazerbump03

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Sep 3 2008, 12:12 AM~11503258
> *i was gonna say "are you serious?".. i couldnt imagine lighting up my house with freakin resin lol never get that smell out
> *


lets forget the point of smelling up the house and possibly killing the dog, but exactly how would you expect me to get this thing through a door, let alone up some steps lol.


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

um.........................................................forklift lol :roflmao:


----------



## Blazerbump03

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Sep 3 2008, 01:04 PM~11506694
> *um.........................................................forklift lol :roflmao:
> *


  ...touche.... it appears you have thought this out completly.... :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03

more pics tomorrow


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Sep 9 2008, 08:26 PM~11563093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reports just in, new pics of doors and box tomorrow at 11. Tune in for further updates and your local weather report on the 1's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Blazerbump03

sooo.... i really got into this project today










i got 3 layers of glass on most of the inside before it got to dark keep going


----------



## dj hearse

this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Sep 23 2008, 05:20 PM~11678827
> *sooo.... i really got into this project today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 3 layers of glass on most of the inside before it got to dark keep going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks like a lot of fun! :thumbsdown: 

Looking good though.


----------



## Blazerbump03

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Sep 24 2008, 08:41 AM~11683817
> *this weekend :biggrin:
> *


 hno: its gonna be closeee, it may not look great but it should be playin.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Sep 24 2008, 07:26 AM~11684322
> *hno:  its gonna be closeee, it may not look great but it should be playin.
> *


Motivation! :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 24 2008, 10:48 AM~11684427
> *Motivation!  :biggrin:
> *


nahhh :biggrin: i just like the way my brain feels after standing in a box full of fumesss lol


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Sep 24 2008, 09:34 AM~11685325
> *nahhh  :biggrin:  i just like the way my brain feels after standing in a box full of fumesss lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Interesting. You know you didn't have to build such a big enclosure to do that right? :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 24 2008, 12:55 PM~11685484
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Interesting. You know you didn't have to build such a big enclosure to do that right?  :biggrin:
> *



....you know i never looked at it from that point of view :wow: ....


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Sep 24 2008, 10:02 AM~11685544
> *....you know i never looked at it from that point of view  :wow: ....
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## texastrike

79 cutty Posted Today, 10:11 AM 
QUOTE(Blazerbump03 @ Sep 24 2008, 10:02 AM) 
....you know i never looked at it from that point of view ....






:biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Sep 24 2008, 07:26 AM~11684322
> *hno:  its gonna be closeee, it may not look great but it should be playin.
> *


yes sir... :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03

... i took friday off work =O!!!..... so i can finish up lol, so ill finish glassing the inside tonight and bracing, while its drying i can sand and put some body filler on the front end of the box so it doesn't look so fugly. and while thats all hardening i can at least set up the speaker wiring in place. im gonna try put the other kinetik battery in during my lunch break today.

i still have to sand the other door panel and wire it back up and make brackets to hold the front amps over the bottom ones i duno if im gonna be able to do all of this in such a short time hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 

Rick mayne call mee fur reals, i need 4 fuse holders and 4 150amp fuses :-S!!!


----------



## dj hearse

i got ya man :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03

AHHHH i did it, i made it down to the car show, was on the street still trying to set up everything right down to the end... it came out pretty good i think, the box still isnt quite strong enough it was flexing in some places pretty bad but it was still beating the crap out of my truck.














































i got put in last catagory with a buddy of mine, since it wasnt a straight bass off we went nose to nose, everything goes.. he was holding horn tweeters out the window lol, so... since that was going i used my police siren and every one thought i won and he ended up arguing and we had a re-match only i couldnt use my siren lol. Either way, i think i was the crowd favorite and i had a good time.

I ended up tearing a lead on of the speakers, and the voice coil actually seperated from the spider so looks like im sending some speakers back again =\

ill get a video up when i get it replaced, this thing slams crazy hard on low low notes (tuned around 30hz) but doesnt do so well on the higher notes. The rear basically turns to jelly and just jiggles all over the place so.... untill then...


----------



## dj hearse

yea..i thought you had it and still do..your bass out did him hes a damn cry baby..ohh well..your a good sport and thanks for bringing it down.. :biggrin:


----------



## Blazerbump03

lol yeah thats danny, we all had fun thats what mattered, every one gets to caught up in trying to win and it takes the fun out of it.....plus i was totally the crowd favorite lol with the exception of robbies negativity but whatever :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Sep 27 2008, 04:53 PM~11715387
> *AHHHH i did it, i made it down to the car show, was on the street still trying to set up everything right down to the end... it came out pretty good i think, the box still isnt quite strong enough it was flexing in some places pretty bad but it was still beating the crap out of my truck.
> 
> I ended up tearing a lead on of the speakers, and the voice coil actually seperated from the spider so looks like im sending some speakers back again =\
> 
> ill get a video up when i get it replaced, this thing slams crazy hard on low low notes (tuned around 30hz) but doesnt do so well on the higher notes. The rear basically turns to jelly and just jiggles all over the place so.... untill then...
> *


those two are related homie... If the sub enclosure isn't sturdy enough, the subwoofer doesn't have control, and if the subwoofer doesnt have control, then bad things happen... 

just giving you some insight incase you weren't up on that yet.. good stuff though


----------



## Blazerbump03

:uh: ok so i noticed that i accidentally forgot to wire that one inverted sub backwards lol, but yeah we all knew it wasnt 100% ready, it was just kind of a "ok were out of time, put up or shup up" kind of deal.


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Sep 30 2008, 06:17 AM~11736396
> *:uh: ok so i noticed that i accidentally forgot to wire that one inverted sub backwards lol, but yeah we all knew it wasnt 100% ready, it was just kind of a "ok were out of time, put up or shup up" kind of deal.
> *


lol that sucks... so i guess you put up and was quickly followed by a shut up?

j/p

good shit that your finishing this build.. i thought you were gonna abondon ship.


----------



## Blazerbump03

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Sep 30 2008, 07:34 AM~11736413
> *lol that sucks... so i guess you put up and was quickly followed by a shut up?
> 
> j/p
> 
> good shit that your finishing this build.. i thought you were gonna abondon ship.
> *



nahh, iv givin up on way to many projects in the past lol, it just comes down to available cash and staying focused, which iv wanted to ditch the project plenty of times so far but iv always wanted to build up a car and do something huge for a long time now, but ill get everything else done in time :biggrin: i already worked out a deal so im getting a full air ride setup at the end of October on a trade. which is when im moving again :uh: so ill have to move all the tools and re set up shop again. but whatever, i do what i can when i can untill its done


----------



## dj hearse

what the hell happend to you?? i have not heard anything from you since the sebring show..whats going on?


----------



## 87 fleet

any updates ?


----------



## Blazerbump03

> _Originally posted by 87 fleet_@Dec 20 2008, 03:07 PM~12483394
> *any updates ?
> *


=\ sorry about not having any updates, i haven't really done anything since the sebring show, its been to hot, cold or rainy for me to get the want to take everything out again, and iv been packing up the house trying to move.

anyway, turns out i completely destroyed one of the subs and may have blown2 tweeters and a component woofer lol, but ill get it replaced soon and make some more progress after the new year when i have some extra cash,.


----------



## WhitePapi2006

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Dec 29 2008, 07:34 PM~12554185
> *=\ sorry about not having any updates,  i haven't really done anything since the sebring show, its been to hot, cold or rainy for me to get the want to take everything out again, and iv been packing up the house trying to move.
> 
> anyway, turns out i completely destroyed one of the subs and may have blown2 tweeters and a component woofer lol, but ill get it replaced soon and make some more progress after the new year when i have some extra cash,.
> *


damn buddy do you move every week or what??? you have moved like 10 times in the last year everytime we hear from you you saying i am packing up b/c i am moving WTF homie??


----------



## dj hearse

lol..its like that when you are running from the law :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jan 6 2009, 09:29 PM~12627066
> *lol..its like that when you are running from the law :biggrin:
> *


damn that is crazy i did not know he was running from the law lol


----------



## dj hearse

yep....


----------



## Blazerbump03

wtf rick lol, im not running from anybody, its just been a battle trying to find a replacement job so that i can move,therefore.... i haven't moved yet. :biggrin: 

..plus i think i may possibly be addicted to fallout 3, that could start to be a problem being that iv already put in over 22 hours =\

anywho, one of yalls should seriously buy my pioneer avic n2 so that i can buy my car computer so just keep that in mind


----------



## WhitePapi2006

> _Originally posted by Blazerbump03_@Jan 8 2009, 10:35 PM~12648274
> *wtf rick lol, im not running from anybody, its just been a battle trying to find a replacement job so that i can move,therefore.... i haven't moved yet. :biggrin:
> 
> ..plus i think i may possibly be addicted to fallout 3, that could start to be a problem being that iv already put in over 22 hours =\
> 
> anywho, one of yalls should seriously buy my pioneer avic n2 so that i can buy my car computer so just keep that in mind
> *


I Will Buy That If You Can Buy My Rims For Me 24x9's with 275/30/24 tires Brand New With The Offset FOr A Grand Marquis :biggrin: :biggrin: 

































LOL Jk I Am Gunna Order Them In Feb i am already upgradeing brakes and rotors and pads and capliers and doing a real good tune up on motor and transmission and then 24's and then my touch screen tv and 12 6.5's 2 in each door and 4 in back dash and 2 highs amps that is it hehe should have it all at the end of feb


----------



## mrkilla

I hope you get some new updates soon.


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jan 8 2009, 10:11 PM~12648831
> *I Will Buy That If You Can Buy My Rims For Me 24x9's with 275/30/24 tires Brand New With The Offset FOr A Grand Marquis  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> LOL Jk I Am Gunna Order Them In Feb i am already upgradeing brakes and rotors and pads and capliers and doing a real good tune up on motor and transmission  and then 24's and then my touch screen tv and 12 6.5's 2 in each door and 4 in back dash and 2 highs amps that is it hehe should have it all at the end of feb
> *


so you are going back to the big wheel thing..huh?


----------



## WhitePapi2006

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jan 15 2009, 10:59 PM~12719161
> *so you are going back to the big wheel thing..huh?
> *


yes sir :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jan 16 2009, 01:28 PM~12724360
> *yes sir  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea..im getting 26's for the wagon :uh:


----------



## dj hearse

or 52's..depends on if im going to replace 2 13's or all 4 13's :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jan 17 2009, 10:31 AM~12731865
> *yea..im getting 26's for the wagon :uh:
> *


do it do it do it do it do it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! man i would love to see that wagon up on some 6's that would look clean as fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk holla


----------



## Blazerbump03

HEY ... -_- get your own thread, and rick ... stop enabling his big wheel obsession lol


----------

